# Musikprogramm?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Gibt es auf Linux eigentlich ein halbwegs brauchbares Programm, mit dem man Musik erzeugen kann. Ich denke dabei an sowas wie "Fruity Loops". Ich bin sicher, dass ein Programm dieser Art für OpenSource nicht so umfangreich sein wird, wie es beispielsweise ein Fruity Loops oder CuBase ist, aber vielleicht gibt es doch halbwegs brauchbare Software. Kennt jemand ein Programm dieser Art?

----------

## franzf

du suchst vielleicht rosegarden?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke für den Tipp.

Das Programm sieht vielversprechend aus. Werd's gleich mal emergen.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

oder Muse.

http://muse.serverkommune.de/

tschö

----------

## loki99

oder wie wäre es mit audacity?

----------

## Louisdor

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> oder Muse.
> 
> http://muse.serverkommune.de/
> 
> tschö

 Wie heisst denn das Ebuild dazu?

```
media-sound/muse

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Unstable version:         0.9.1

      Use Flags (stable):       -debug +gtk -ncurses 

      Size of downloaded files: 1,373 kB

      Homepage:    http://muse.dyne.org/

      Description: Multiple Streaming Engine, an icecast source streamer

      License:     GPL-2
```

Scheint es mir nicht zu sein!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## CHs

Das Ebuild heisst "museseq".Last edited by CHs on Sun May 22, 2005 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Wie heisst denn das Ebuild dazu?Scheint es mir nicht zu sein!?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

Das komplette MuSE besteht aus diesen Ebuilds:

```

media-sound/museseq

      Latest version available: 0.6.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.7.1_pre3

      Size of downloaded files: 1,234 kB

      Homepage:    http://lmuse.sourceforge.net/

      Description: The Linux (midi) MUSic Editor (a sequencer)

      License:     GPL-2

media-sound/musescore

      Latest version available: 0.0.6

      Latest version installed: 0.0.6

      Size of downloaded files: 461 kB

      Homepage:    http://muse.seh.de/mscore/index.php

      Description: Music Score Typesetter

      License:     GPL-2

media-sound/musepack-tools

      Latest version available: 1.15u

      Latest version installed: 1.15u

      Size of downloaded files: 454 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.musepack.net

      Description: Musepack audio compression tools

      License:     LGPL-2.1

media-libs/libmusepack

      Latest version available: 1.0.3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.3

      Size of downloaded files: 220 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.musepack.net

      Description: Musepack decoder library

      License:     BSD

```

/HTH

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Na toll. Offensichtlich benötigt Rosegarden KDE. Wie kann denn das sein. Zumindest bricht er während des "configure" bei "checking for KDE" ab.

----------

## noleti

Anscheinend. Hier die FAQ der Website:

 *Quote:*   

> 1.1.  Do I have to be using a particular desktop environment (KDE or whatever)?
> 
> No. Rosegarden uses the KDE libraries for various common controls, but you can run it under any window manager or graphical environment you like with no change in functionality. 

 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, warum es aber trotzdem abbricht, obwohl ich die kdebase library installiert habe, und was ist dieses  "If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message"?

```
checking for KDE ... configure: error:

in the prefix you've chosen are no KDe headers installed. This will fail.

So check this please and use another prefix"

.

.

usw

```

----------

## loki99

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> ... und was ist dieses  "If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message"?
> 
> 

 

das ist der standard output wenn ein fehler beim kompilieren passiert. es sagt nichts anderes, als dass du nicht nur die "status message" beachten sollst (welche ja nicht viel mehr sagt als dass irgendetwas schief gelaufen ist), sondern auch die error messages die weiter oben stehen.

was du ja auch gemacht hast.  :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Gut  :Smile: 

Aber wie hilft mir das jetzt?

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte das selbe Problem: die Lösung liegt bei "arts".

Da mein Rechner momentan streikt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob du ein 

USE="-arts" emerge rosegarden

oder

USE="arts" emerge rosegarden

machen musst.

Schau dir deine USE-Variable an, steht ein "-arts" drin, machs mit USE="arts", bzw. umgekehrt. Dann sollte es klappen (war zumindest bei mir der Fall).

Ciao

Franz

----------

## loki99

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Gut 
> 
> Aber wie hilft mir das jetzt?

 

gar nicht!  :Laughing: 

hab leider nur auf den zweiten teil deiner frage eine antwort.

----------

## super-lupo

Hi ho!

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:

Protux, the multitrack audio recorder / editor for Linux:

http://www.nongnu.org/protux/index.html

Skale Tracker:

http://www.skale.org/

MusE (wurde oben glaub ich schon genannt):

http://muse.serverkommune.de/

ardour: the new digital audio workstation (sehr nice):

http://ardour.org/index.php

Wired (will mal ein Reason Clone werden, frühes Entwicklungsstadium, schaut aber sehr vielversprechend aus):

http://bloodshed.net/wired/?sid=1

AGNULA  (acronym for «A GNU/Linux Audio distribution», pronounced with a strong g):

http://www.agnula.org/

Eine Linux Sound Newsseite:

http://linuxaudioblog.jawebada.de/

Und zum Abschluss eine Linux Audio Linkseite:

http://eca.cx/la_links.php

Viel Spaß beim musizieren!!!

Grüße,

Lupo

[edit]Da hab ich doch glatt noch einen vergessen:

noch ne Linux Audio Linkseite:

http://sound.condorow.net/

----------

## gimpel

dem sei noch hinzuzufügen:

* http://www.hydrogen-music.org/ - geiler drum sequencer

* http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=37 - meine linksammlung, auch jede menge audio zeug dabei...

----------

## super-lupo

@gimpel:

Eine schöne site hast Du da. Gleich mal bookmark gesetzt.  :Wink: 

Grüße,

Lupo

----------

## Fuchs

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Gut 
> 
> Aber wie hilft mir das jetzt?

 

export "KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.3/" && emerge rosegarden

(Verzeichniss muss je nach dem angepasst werden)

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

```
export "KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.3/" && emerge rosegarden 
```

Danke, das hat geholfen.

@super-lupo: Nette Liste  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> export "KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.3/" && emerge rosegarden 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, merci, mir hat es auch geholfen!  :Smile:  Nur muss ich jetzt noch sehen, dass ich meinen Midisound auch hören kann!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## spirou

Mal so interessehalber: Läuft irgendeines der genannten Programme bei euch stabil? Mit stabil meine ich "deutlich länger als 3 Minuten ohne Absturz"  :Wink: .

Muse: Hab's bisher nicht geschafft, damit irgendwas wiederzugeben. Jackd läuft, aber Muse meldet "Buffer underrun", egal was ich mache.

Ardour: Stürzt meistens schon beim Erstellen eines neuen Projekts gnadenlos ab. Wenn es versehentlich doch mal klappt, schmiert es allerspätestens beim Versuch, irgendeine Einstellung zu ändern ab.

Rosegarden: OK, das lief sogar einigermaßen...zumindest schaffte es mehr als 3 Minuten (dann irgendwann ist es aber auch abgestürzt). Außerdem wirkt es auf mich ein bißchen nostalgisch...irgendwie schaut es aus wie "Twenty Four" auf dem Atari  :Very Happy: .

Protux: Sehr genial, aber leider auch alles andere als stabil. Abstürze sind auch hier leider an der Tagesordnung (zumindest hier bei mir).

Sogar Freeverb ist bei mir unbrauchbar: Die Halldauer läßt sich nicht einstellen. Der Regler ist da, macht aber einfach nix. Naja, über die Klangqualität der restlichen LADSPA-Plugins braucht man glaub ich noch nicht ernsthaft diskutieren.

Ich hab sonst überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Stabilität von anderen Programmen, meine Sound-Hardware wird eigentlich auch gut unterstützt (RME Hammerfall), unter Windows wird die Hardware mittels Cubase SX und Samplitude heftigst ausgereizt. Deshalb glaube ich nicht an Hardwareprobleme. 

Hat irgendwer schon mal echt mit einem dieser Programme gearbeitet, damit meine ich über mehrere Tage an einem Projekt gearbeitet, aufgenommen und gemischt etc.? Ich würd ja gern, aber übers Probieren kam ich noch nie raus.

Hach, wenn es nur sowas wie Samplitude oder Cubase gäbe...das wär mir einige Scheinchen wert *seufz*.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Mal so interessehalber: Läuft irgendeines der genannten Programme bei euch stabil? Mit stabil meine ich "deutlich länger als 3 Minuten ohne Absturz" .
> 
> Muse: Hab's bisher nicht geschafft, damit irgendwas wiederzugeben. Jackd läuft, aber Muse meldet "Buffer underrun", egal was ich mache.
> 
> 

 

Man bekommt recht gute Hilfe auf der Muse Mailing Liste, allerdings kommen dort schon leicht genervte Töne, sobald man gentoo erwähnt. Muse braucht schon eine recht "saubere" Umgebung, und das ist ohne die festen Updatezyklen anderer Distributionen schlecht zu garantieren. Ich nehme mal an, daß Deine Probleme auf einen falsch konfigurierten jackd zurückzuführen sind. Probier doch mal eine andere Applikation mit jack output aus, z.B. hydrogen als Drum-Machine. Auch benötigt Muse, um mit stabilem Timing auf 2.6er Kerneln zu laufen, ein realtime Kernel Plugin, dummerweise nicht das, daß im gentoo portage ist, sondern eine frühere Version die noch die kernel caps untertützt. Muse ordentlich zu konfigurieren ist nicht ganz einfach, insbesondere unter gentoo, aber dann läuft's eigentlich ganz stabil (wenn auch nicht "rock solid") und unterstützt mittlerweile auch eine Menge VST Plugins via VST Server und wine.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ardour: Stürzt meistens schon beim Erstellen eines neuen Projekts gnadenlos ab. Wenn es versehentlich doch mal klappt, schmiert es allerspätestens beim Versuch, irgendeine Einstellung zu ändern ab.
> 
> 

  Auch hier: Ardour ist recht wählerisch, was Hard- und Software angehet. Wenn auch Ardour Probleme hat, bestärkt mich das in der Annahme, daß mit deinem Jack nicht stimmt. Audio unter Linux macht zwar große Fortschritte, die Konfiguration ist allerdings noch gelinde gesagt "etwas heikel".

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Meine Gehversuche mit MusE liefen eigentlich ganz gut, jedoch mit einer ganz klaren Einschränkung - keine Kernelcaps+Realtimepriorität. 

Sobald ich den "jack-server" in den Realtimemode bringen wollte --> von willkürlichen Abstürzen des Sequenzers bis zum komplette Kernelfreeze war alles drin. Ich sehe es auch nicht ein, mit ziemlich experimenteller Software (lsm Modul + jackd -R) im Ring0 "arbeiten zu müssen". 

Selbst mit meiner einfachen SB-Live liegt die Latenz bei etwa max. 6ms ohne Realtimeswitch. 

@spirou

Die RME-Karte bietet doch von Hause aus die geforderten Latenzen, könnte da nicht ein 

```

jackd -d alsa

```

deine Probleme entschärfen? 

Der Alsatreiber sollte doch die Features der Karte ansprechen? Was ermittelt denn das Tool "qjackctl" für deinen Jackserver?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Aus der Protux FAQ: *Quote:*   

> Will Protux be ported to Windows ?
> 
> No. We dislike Windows in every computer area application, so it does not make any sense for us to port to any closed OS.
> 
> [...]

 Das trifft genau meinen Geschmack! Wenn das Projekt doch nur JACK unterstützen würde...

----------

## furanku

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Aus der Protux FAQ: *Quote:*   Will Protux be ported to Windows ?
> 
> No. We dislike Windows in every computer area application, so it does not make any sense for us to port to any closed OS.
> 
> [...] Das trifft genau meinen Geschmack! Wenn das Projekt doch nur JACK unterstützen würde...

 

Hmmm... Du wählst Deine Software danach aus ob die Autoren Windows mögen oder nicht? Das geht mir dann doch ein wenig zu weit im OSS Fundamentalismus. Und wenn jemand jetzt Protux nach Windows portiert (steht ja unter GPL): Nutzt Du es dann nicht mehr?

Ganz ehrlich, so sehr ich auch Linux schätze, an ProTools, Logic, Cubase, ... kommen die freien Linux Audio Projekte noch lange nicht ran, und ich würde für gute Audio Software unter Linux auch Geld ausgeben.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   Aus der Protux FAQ: *Quote:*   Will Protux be ported to Windows ?
> 
> No. We dislike Windows in every computer area application, so it does not make any sense for us to port to any closed OS.
> 
> [...] Das trifft genau meinen Geschmack! Wenn das Projekt doch nur JACK unterstützen würde... 
> ...

 Nicht nur das: Darüberhinaus bekommen Programme einen Bonus, deren Autoren ihre windowsfeindliche Einstellung möglichst vollmundig und polemisch kundtun.

 *Quote:*   

> Das geht mir dann doch ein wenig zu weit im OSS Fundamentalismus.

 Nimm das Wort open source bitte nicht nochmal in den Mund! Es handelt sich um Free-Software-Fundamentalismus! free as in free speech, not as in free beer!

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn jemand jetzt Protux nach Windows portiert (steht ja unter GPL): Nutzt Du es dann nicht mehr?

 Ich habe nie behauptet Protux zu benutzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ganz ehrlich, so sehr ich auch Linux schätze, an ProTools, Logic, Cubase, ... kommen die freien Linux Audio Projekte noch lange nicht ran, und ich würde für gute Audio Software unter Linux auch Geld ausgeben.

 Mal ernsthaft: Möglicherweise würde ich das auch tun. Es ist nicht so, dass ich kommerzielle Programme prinzipiell verabscheue. Aber mit Windows werde ich einfach nicht mehr warm, und zwar nicht aus fundamentalistischen, sondern aus ganz pragmatischen Gründen. Und die sind mittlerweile so weitreichend, dass ich Windows auch nicht mehr wie früher booten mag, um dann "Probekopien" diverser kommerzieller Soundprogramme herzunehmen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe jetzt mal Muse versucht zu installieren, aber das Starten schlägt fehl:

cannot open rtc clock /dev/rtc: No such device.

Daraufhin habe ich versucht eine Lösung zu finden, und fand in einer Gentoo Dokumentation, dass ich rtc support im Kernel aktivieren soll:

```
Character devices --->

  [ ] Enhanced RTC

General setup --->

  [*] Support for /dev/rtc

```

Dummerweise gibt es in meinem Kernel 2.6.11.6 diese Optionen nicht.

Was soll ich nun tun? Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das zum Laufen zu bringen des Programms. (Ich frage mich, was diese rtc clock überhuapt macht, um von diesem Programm benötigt zu werden) Das mit dem Kernel ist aber eigentlich nebensächlich.

----------

## psyqil

```
Character devices ---> 

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support
```

Gibt's das denn bei Dir?  :Razz: 

In http://linux-sound.org/quick-toots/2-muse/quick-toot-muse.html steht dann  *Quote:*   

> Your kernel should also be compiled with support for RTC (realtime clock) to give MusE its highest timing resolution.

 Klingt eigentlich nicht nach Zwang...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

ok hab das nun in den Kernel hineinkompiliert, aber warum wundert es mich nicht, dass es trotzdem nicht geht, hmmm.

Ich bekomme trotzdem ein 

```
cannot open rtc clock /dev/rtc: No such device. 
```

Ich frage mich weiters, warum das Programm das verlangt. Bei der Installation stand am Schluss, dass rtc nur dann verwendet wird, wenn es im Kernel gefunden wird. Sonst nicht.

----------

## psyqil

Was sagt denn "ls -l /dev/misc/rtc"? Ich erinnere mich, so vor anderthalb Jahren mal die Rechte für User extra habe setzten zu müssen...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

/dev/misc/rtc exisitert bei mir nicht. 

Allerdings habe ich das mit den Rechten auf /dev/rtc schon ohne Erfolg ausprobiert.  Es würde wahrscheinlich nur was bringen, wenn ein Permission Denied kommt, was es aber bei mir nicht tut.

----------

